# byrd dam and fishing licenses



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

i saw that great recent wiper post about byrd and was tempted to go down there next chance i got. i google map'd it and noticed the dam itself is actually on the KY side of things. do i need a KY license for it? I'm kind of unwilling to buy a KY day license just to fish there...


----------



## Powertroll (Jan 21, 2012)

If your talking about RC Byrd your not even close you need a WV or OH license it is no where near KY, and make sure your an OH resident if you are not you have to buy the WV out of state license.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Powertroll, you can fish both sides of the Ohio River with an Ohio License. I think he's from Cincinnati and not Ky. If he were from Ky., then he would need the WV or Ohio License to fish upriver from South Point, but If he has the Ohio resident License he can fish both sides . Ohio-Ky, and Ohio-WV.


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Daveo76 said:


> Powertroll, you can fish both sides of the Ohio River with an Ohio License. I think he's from Cincinnati and not Ky. If he were from Ky., then he would need the WV or Ohio License to fish upriver from South Point, but If he has the Ohio resident License he can fish both sides . Ohio-Ky, and Ohio-WV.


On the Ohio-WV border (where RCByrd is), IF you're from Ohio, you only need an Ohio license. If you're not from Ohio, you need a WV license. So, a Kentuckian with an Ohio license can NOT fish RCByrd. In one of those weird ways that laws work, a West Virginian with only an Ohio license can not fish RCByrd either, though my guess is a CO would overlook it. I have no idea about the Ohio-Kentucky border though.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

senoy said:


> On the Ohio-WV border (where RCByrd is), IF you're from Ohio, you only need an Ohio license. If you're not from Ohio, you need a WV license. So, a Kentuckian with an Ohio license can NOT fish RCByrd. In one of those weird ways that laws work, a West Virginian with only an Ohio license can not fish RCByrd either, though my guess is a CO would overlook it. I have no idea about the Ohio-Kentucky border though.


 A Kentuckian with a NON RESIDENT ANNUAL OHIO LICENSE can fish the Ohio River above South Point on either bank. But a Kentuckian with only a RESIDENT KY LICENSE CANNOT fish the Ohio River above South Point but a Ky resident license is good on the bank from South Point ,Ohio all the way to Illinois. Besides, why could a Kentuckian with an Ohio license not be able to fish RC Byrd? The fishing is on the Ohio side. The Kentucky residents down here buy non resident Ohio licenses for that specific purpose, to fish Belleville and the other W.VA access points. Getting back on target , it says in his avatar that he's from Cincinnati. If he has his Ohio Resident license, he can fish the banks of KY and WV. You can fish the river with a W VA license from W VA and Ohio from South Point, Oh north.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

A resident of Kentucky cannot fish the Ohio river where the river boarders Ohio and West Virginia, he must purchase a non resident license from WV to fish the river, it only applys to the area where WV and Ohio are the border banks, here is a video that explains what happened to Steve Douglas when we thought he broke the Wv Blue Cat record that Lynn had held for three years, listen to what the biologist tells him:





 

Doc


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Daveo76 said:


> A Kentuckian with a NON RESIDENT ANNUAL OHIO LICENSE can fish the Ohio River above South Point on either bank. But a Kentuckian with only a RESIDENT KY LICENSE CANNOT fish the Ohio River above South Point but a Ky resident license is good on the bank from South Point ,Ohio all the way to Illinois. Besides, why could a Kentuckian with an Ohio license not be able to fish RC Byrd? The fishing is on the Ohio side. The Kentucky residents down here buy non resident Ohio licenses for that specific purpose, to fish Belleville and the other W.VA access points. Getting back on target , it says in his avatar that he's from Cincinnati. If he has his Ohio Resident license, he can fish the banks of KY and WV. You can fish the river with a W VA license from W VA and Ohio from South Point, Oh north.


I'm sorry to have to disagree with you.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_ohioriver.aspx



> Eastern Unit (West Virginia/Ohio border only)  Lawrence County east of South Point, and Gallia, Meigs, Athens, Washington, Monroe, Belmont, Jefferson, and Columbiana counties. Ohio and West Virginia will honor the other states fishing licenses along their common borders on the mainstem of the Ohio River, including its banks and embayments and tributaries to the landmark location listed in Publication 404, Waterfowl Hunting and Fishing on the Ohio River (available online) or call 1-800-WILDLIFE. Boundaries for areas not listed in this publication extend to the first riffle. *This agreement applies to West Virginia and Ohio residents only.*


Even though your feet are on Ohio soil, the water itself is owned by West Virginia. Here's a video of a guy that caught the WV state record blue catfish and was ruled ineligible because he had an Ohio license and was from Kentucky.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Then I stand corrected about the non resident license, but that's the way they used to do it, at least that's what I was led to believe. And like I said, getting back to the original post, if he has an Ohio license , he can fish WV, KY or Ohio shores or main stem.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

oh man, yeah, i meant to say wv. that is far more confusing than i thought it would be ....


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry Samifish, didn't mean to hijack the thread but wanted to make sure that everyone understood the regs, they do get confusing, the ones on the Mississippi are worse than these...........Doc


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah Samifish, sorry for all that but at least it cleared some things up. Doctor knows his business and Senoy is a WV resident , so maybe I had no place saying anything, but at least you know where you can use your Ohio License now on the Ohio.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

no, i appreciate the info. better safe than sorry. man.... i can't believe what it must be like to break a state record and then have it invalidated on a technicality like that...


----------

